# UPDATE ON PAY ADJUSTMENTS - CANFORGEN 155



## Gunner (17 Dec 2004)

CANFORGEN 155/04 ADM(HR-MIL) 083 171309Z DEC 04
STATUS OF PAY ADJUSTMENTS FOR ALL CF MEMBERS - FY 04/05
UNCLASSIFIED
REFS: A. CANFORGEN 058/04 ADMHR MIL 031 161332Z APR 04 - PAY INCREASE - 1 APR 04 <058-04_e.asp> 
B. CANFORGEN 134/04 ADM HR MIL 076 291303Z OCT 04 - GENERAL SERVICE OFFICER/NCM PAY ADJUSTMENT - FY 04/05 <134-04_e.asp> 
THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO PROVIDE AN UPDATE TO ALL CF MEMBERS ON THE STATUS OF THEIR FY 04/05 PAY ADJUSTMENTS 
GSO/PILOT/NCM (LCOL AND BELOW)/MED/DENT OFFR (LT AND BELOW). REFS A AND B EXPLAINED THAT PAY ADJUSTMENTS FOR CF MBRS ARE BASED ON TOTAL COMPENSATION COMPARABILITY WITH BENCHMARKED OCCUPATIONS IN THE PUBLIC SERVICE. A SIGNIFICANT NUMBER OF TENTATIVE AGREEMENTS WERE REACHED IN LATE OCT. HOWEVER, THE REQUIRED INFORMATION TO COMPLETE THE IMPACT OF THESE AGREEMENTS ON CF MBRS COMPENSATION ONLY BECAME AVAILABLE IN LATE NOV. CF AND TBS OFFICIALS ARE ACTIVELY WORKING THIS ISSUE AND GOOD PROGRESS IS BEING MADE. I ANTICIPATE THAT THIS WORK WILL BE COMPLETED BY END JAN 05 
LEGAL OFFICERS - CAPT TO LCOL. THE PAY OF LEGAL OFFRS IS BASED ON BROAD COMPARABILITY TO THE PAY OF DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE (DOJ) LAWYERS PLUS AN ADDITIONAL COMPONENT TO RECOGNIZE THE DISTINCTIVE CHARACTERISTICS OF MILITARY SERVICE. THE PUBLIC SERVICE MODERNIZATION ACT INCLUDED A PROVISION THAT DOJ LAWYERS WILL NO LONGER AUTOMATICALLY BE CONSIDERED TO BE MANAGERIAL OR CONFIDENTIAL AND THUS EXCLUDED FROM COLLECTIVE BARGAINING. DOJ LAWYERS HAVE INDICATED THEIR INTENT TO FORM AN ASSOCIATION AND NEGOTIATE THEIR TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF EMPLOYMENT THROUGH THE COLLECTIVE BARGAINING PROCESS. IMPLEMENTING THE NECESSARY FRAMEWORK TO SUPPORT THE COLLECTIVE BARGAINING PROCESS WILL TAKE TIME. TO THIS END, INTERIM ARRANGEMENTS ARE BEING CONSIDERED FOR FY04/05 ADJUSTMENTS. ADDITIONAL INFO IS EXPECTED EARLY IN THE NEW YEAR 
MEDICAL AND DENTAL OFFICERS - CAPT TO COL. THE PAY OF MEDICAL AND DENTAL OFFICERS IS BASED UPON BROAD COMPARABILITY WITH THE NET INCOMES OF PHYSICIANS IN PRIVATE PRACTICE PLUS AN ADDITIONAL COMPONENT TO RECOGNIZE THE DISTINCTIVE CHARACTERISTICS OF MILITARY SERVICE. HERE AGAIN, CF AND TBS OFFICIALS ARE ACTIVELY WORKING THIS ISSUE AND GOOD PROGRESS IS BEING MADE AND I ANTICIPATE THAT THIS WORK WILL ALSO BE COMPLETED BY END JAN 05 
GENERAL/FLAG OFFICERS AND COLS/CAPT(N) INCLUDING LEGAL OFFRS OF THE RANK OF COL/CAPT(N). THE PAY OF SNR OFFRS IS BASED ON BROAD COMPARABILITY TO THE EXECUTIVE GROUP OF THE PUBLIC SERVICE. AS YOU MIGHT BE AWARE, THE GOVT RECENTLY ANNOUNCED THAT THE EX GROUP WOULD BE AWARDED AN INCREASE OF 2.5 PERCENT EFF 1 APR 04. BY CDS DIRECTION, THE IMPLEMENTATION OF THE SNR OFFRS INCREASE WILL NOT OCCUR UNTIL WE ARE IN A POSITION TO SIMULTANEOUSLY ACTION THE GSO/NCM PAY ADJUSTMENT 
ALTHOUGH THE DELAY HAS BEEN LENGTHY, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING AND ONCE AGAIN GIVE YOU MY ASSURANCES THAT, REGARDLESS OF WHEN ANNOUNCED AND IMPLEMENTED, THE PAY ADJUSTMENTS FOR ALL CF MBRS WILL BE RETROACTIVE 1 APR 04. THIS MSG IS TO BE GIVEN WIDEST POSSIBLE DISTRIBUTION.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2004)

The back pay will certainly be welcomed !!! :threat:


----------



## foerestedwarrior (17 Dec 2004)

Awesome


> GOVT RECENTLY ANNOUNCED THAT THE EX GROUP WOULD BE AWARDED AN INCREASE OF 2.5 PERCENT EFF 1 APR 04



Thats gonna be a nice chunk of change so maby I can buy a car ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Dec 2004)

You're an EX foerested?

Thats some pretty high priced cadet help!


----------



## MJP (17 Dec 2004)

I was just thinking the same thing ammo..



> Awesome
> 
> Quote
> GOVT RECENTLY ANNOUNCED THAT THE EX GROUP WOULD BE AWARDED AN INCREASE OF 2.5 PERCENT EFF 1 APR 04
> ...



Read the Canforgen again bud.  They stated that they won't have a answer until late Jan 05.


----------



## Inch (17 Dec 2004)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Awesome
> 
> 
> > GOVT RECENTLY ANNOUNCED THAT THE EX GROUP WOULD BE AWARDED AN INCREASE OF 2.5 PERCENT EFF 1 APR 04
> ...



Actually, it's not going to be much, as a Capt (Plt) I'm going to see a raise of about $126/month if we get a 2.5% raise. Or roughly 6 bucks per working day, not exactly gonna break the bank if you ask me. For a Cpl, a 2.5% raise will give you less than 100 bucks more a month and since you're a reservist, you'll probably get back paid about 200 bucks after taxes depending on how much you've worked since Apr.


----------



## MJP (17 Dec 2004)

Yea very true but right now most people are banking on the back pay to 01 APR 04....nice chunk of change.  But your right probably not enough for a car


----------



## Inch (17 Dec 2004)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yea very true but right now most people are banking on the back pay to 01 APR 04....nice chunk of change.   But your right probably not enough for a car



Don't get me wrong, it will be nice. I guess I'm a little jaded about how great it's going to be since I got a 5 figure back pay in Apr, there isn't a whole lot that can compare to doubling your income for the first 4 months on one paycheck.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, it will be nice. I guess I'm a little jaded about how great it's going to be since I got a 5 figure back pay in Apr, there isn't a whole lot that can compare to doubling your income for the first 4 months on one paycheck.



Well la di da !!!! Inch...makes me want to puke...............jk


----------



## Inch (17 Dec 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Well la di da !!!! Inch...makes me want to puke...............jk



Hey man, hate the game, not the player!  ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Dec 2004)

Odd how some of the PSAC tables wont release the result of the strike vote they took in beginning of Dec until the end of Jan and this CANFORGEN says that the final raises should be available by end of Jan...


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Hey man, hate the game, not the player!   ;D



Speaking of game............freindship dues........pay up Inch...you can afford it !! :threat:


----------



## leopard11 (17 Dec 2004)

Im not exactly understanding this particular CANFORGEN,

does this 'pay raise' include all NCM rservists as well or is it trade specific i.e. not infantry???

if i understand the rest,  it is retroactive to Apr 2004, which will be a nice bit of cash for me, Half of BMQ, SQ, BIQ, SG04, and all the training at the unit since the summer.


----------



## Inch (17 Dec 2004)

> GSO/PILOT/NCM (LCOL AND BELOW)/MED/DENT OFFR (LT AND BELOW).



GSO is general service officers.   Pilots, Med O's, Dentists and Lawyers have different pay tables than GSOs. Generals are considered Flag officers and not GSOs which is why there's the paragraph for them too. There are multiple pay levels and tables for officers, that's why it states which ones will get the raise. NCMs only have the one pay table which includes spec pay for trades like AVN, etc. So if it says NCMs are getting a raise, as long as you don't have bars on your shoulders, you'll get the raise.


----------



## Korus (17 Dec 2004)

It may not be 'breaking the bank', but the backpay will sure me nice for us starving student types.  ;D


----------



## someguyincanada (17 Dec 2004)

and for us who (will) have a few debits


----------



## birdgunnnersrule (17 Dec 2004)

It may be a hundred bucks a month, but its better in my pocket then the governments!  Suspect we still won't get it until mid march though.


----------



## fcseme (9 Jan 2005)

??? Hey does anyone know what happened to the pay increase we should have seen? I think 2/3 of civilian contracts have been fulfilled (or have they?) and are they waiting to fill the rest before they fulfill our own?
It would be nice to serve those who serve. 
 PS (rant) Nice of them to take away spec pay for spec trades until QL5 qualified!    I don't think it is entirely fair that all the re-musters got it (to keep spec pay), I realize 
that they have to repay if they fail out, but shouldn't it include componet transfers like me who got in before the "deadline"?  I could go on but, I will see what others have to say.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jan 2005)

Where's our back pay (thread includes CANFORGEN 134/04)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22609.0.html

UPDATE ON PAY ADJUSTMENTS - CANFORGEN 155/04
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23888.0.html

Ours will be calculated once the Civil Service negotiations are complete.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2005)

fcseme said:
			
		

> ??? Hey does anyone know what happened to the pay increase we should have seen? I think 2/3 of civilian contracts have been fulfilled (or have they?) and are they waiting to fill the rest before they fulfill our own?
> It would be nice to serve those who serve.
> PS (rant) Nice of them to take away spec pay for spec trades until QL5 qualified!      I don't think it is entirely fair that all the re-musters got it (to keep spec pay), I realize
> that they have to repay if they fail out, but shouldn't it include componet transfers like me who got in before the "deadline"?   I could go on but, I will see what others have to say.



 I was one of the remusters that were affected by the change in policy.  The CANFORGEN ststed that, effective 01 aug 04, there would be a division in the spec trade of MOC and MOC (junior).  ALL personel coming into a spec trade ( remusters or new memebers) as of that date would not receive spec pay until QL5A qualified.  Those of us who remustered to a spec trdae prior to the new policy comming into effect kept the spec pay associated with the fact that we were coming in as corporals.  This took some time to sort out.  On the october 15 pay, DND cancelled our spec pay, and recovered all the spec pay paid to us since 01 aug !!  This was pointed out to the pay office an dpromptly rectified.

BTW, you do not have to repay the spec pay if you fail, this was one fo the first questions i asked when i got my OT.

So now you know why remusters got to keep their spec pay....time in has its priviledges !


----------



## fcseme (9 Jan 2005)

Iin regards to aesop081,  I am eligable for corpral in March 05,(with time awarded) and became reg force from reserve back 9jan03,  I meant I should still fall under the old policy cause that was what I expected when I signed the dotted line. All those who signed after the date of policy change should  only be the ones affected with regards to spec pay. but you know how the saying goes "I love the F**King Army and the Army loves F**king me".....(LOL)


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2005)

fcseme said:
			
		

> Iin regards to aesop081,   I am eligable for corpral in March 05,(with time awarded) and became reg force from reserve back 9jan03,   I meant I should still fall under the old policy cause that was what I expected when I signed the dotted line. All those who signed after the date of policy change should   only be the ones affected with regards to spec pay. but you know how the saying goes "I love the F**King Army and the Army loves F**king me".....(LOL)



Then , i would definately have you chain of command look at the issue with the pay people to see if the policy was missinterpreted in your case.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2005)

Try being part of a trade that gives spec pay based on rank and a JLC requirement. If it was just QL5A I would be eligible, but thats not the way they do things in the navy. Once again the working bodies get screwed!


----------



## GIJANE (10 Jan 2005)

Still better than a kick to the nuts with a frozen mukluk.


Jane


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (10 Jan 2005)

On a 2.5% increase, the amount of time ive worked since april (which was every opportunity, ive missed one thursday night this year, thats all) the Govt owes me $110.23 in back pay. "...not gonna break the bank if you ask me"

Me either.

Every little bit counts I guess.


----------



## Wizard of OZ (12 Jan 2005)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> Still better than a kick to the nuts with a frozen mukluk.
> 
> 
> Jane



Prob us more then u :crybaby:

But then again i have to agree better in my beer budget then in Ottawa's sandwhich budget.


----------



## Greywolf (12 Jan 2005)

I've heard it's not going to be much...maybe $300 - 500 total after deductions from Apr 04 to now...at least for us privates anyways.


----------



## copper (13 Jan 2005)

Not to put a damper on the raise, but been around to see a few retro pay backs -45% right off the top from the ole Tax Dept.


----------



## Sundborg (22 Jan 2005)

The chunk of change we get will help out a bit.  A good idea is to put it into an RSP or at least invest it or pay off some dept.  Just think of it as money you never had and that you've done without.


----------



## Armageddon (24 Jan 2005)

Even if the government does take 45% right off the top, that still means 55% go into my pocket.  I, personally, am more than happy to see at least some money where I will directly benefit , rather than see it all stay inside the government.


----------



## someguyincanada (30 Jan 2005)

anyone hear when its coming into effect?


----------



## honestyrules (2 Feb 2005)

this is the latest stuff i got!


6.8% from march 04 to now.
2.4% from april 05.

Total 9.2%
Heard about that?

Honestyrules


----------



## big_johnson1 (2 Feb 2005)

Where is this coming from?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2005)

honestyrules said:
			
		

> this is the latest stuff i got!
> 
> 
> 6.8% from march 04 to now.
> ...



I can give you a deal on a bridge.  That way I can buy that new 150K USD Mercedes.

GW


----------



## big_johnson1 (2 Feb 2005)

Hehe, Mr Wallace is not biting gentlemen.. I'd love to get a 6.8% raise retro from March (and my CC *WAS* under the impression it would be around 5% for NCMs), but we need PROOF not just word of mouth. I'll wait for the cheque..


----------



## Wizard of OZ (3 Feb 2005)

honesty jsut got it backwards

the raise is 2.4%


but because of the governments work to rule and all that other good stuff they are taking 6.8% more off of our checks to cover the rainy day fund and what not.


If you buy that i have a nice moutainside resort for off the shores of lake Dunduran


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2005)

Would that be just south of Saskatoon?   ;D

GW


----------



## Wizard of OZ (3 Feb 2005)

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> honesty just got it backwards
> 
> the raise is 2.4%
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2005)

> Quote from: Wizard of OZ on Today at 09:25:35
> honesty just got it backwards
> 
> the raise is 2.4%
> ...












 I guess that was an "OOOOOppppps!"


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (3 Feb 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess that was an "OOOOOppppps!"





2.4..... -6.8... = -4.4 ?

So we're... getting paid.. less?  ??? :-\


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2005)

;D

Now you got it!

 ;D

GW


----------



## Wizard of OZ (3 Feb 2005)

yea was supposed to be a modify of the first one.

but less is more right.   >


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2005)

(Bill Cosby - Noah Voice) RRiiight!



Gw


----------



## Wizard of OZ (3 Feb 2005)

No really 

Cause if you make less money, you pay less tax on that money so therefore you make more money in the long run.  Does that not make sense.  So the government is just trying to help ease the tax burden on us poor guys.

Thank goodness for the government    :


ahh i needed a good laugh.


----------



## big_johnson1 (3 Feb 2005)

Hehe no kidding.. I got promoted to MCpl and got 70$ LESS each paycheck because of tax.. Grrr..


----------



## someguyincanada (4 Feb 2005)

not to spread hearsay, heard today we are getting it on end of feb pay... dont shoot the messenger...


----------



## Inch (4 Feb 2005)

someguyincanada said:
			
		

> not to spread hearsay, heard today we are getting it on end of feb pay... dont shoot the messenger...



As long as it's calculated and added to our pay before the pay drop on the 16th-17th, we'll get it end month. If it doesn't make it into the system before that, don't expect to see it until mid-Mar. So they've got 7 working days for it to happen prior to the pay drop.


----------



## Gunner (4 Feb 2005)

I hate to spread rumours but I heard it was going to be between 2 and 2.4% (backdated to 1 Apr 04) depending on whether you are an officer or NCM.  There seem to be alot of rumours floating around so it is a good indication that an announcement will be made soon.

Cheers,


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Feb 2005)

someguyincanada where did you hear that?
Inch do you not think it could come on a different day in one sum like DVA?
I am not even looking till Apr.


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2005)

Until the CANFORGEN is issued, anything anyone posts here regarding the percentages we will get, when it is back dated till and when we will see it on our pay is hearsay.


----------



## chaos75 (5 Feb 2005)

NCM's
6.6 backdated to Apr 04
2.4 as of Apr 05

Offr
2.5 backdated to Apr 04
2.5 as of Apr 05

Backpay will be end month Feb

Canforgen will be out Monday 7 Feb

Info from Ottawa..


----------



## Big Foot (5 Feb 2005)

Chaos, where are you getting these numbers? Just curious to know.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

source please


----------



## Long in the tooth (5 Feb 2005)

I feel obligated to add that as a fin clerk I have heard rumours of 6.6% but have nothing formal.


----------



## chaos75 (5 Feb 2005)

As you may have read elsewhere on here, numbers came from pay&policy in Ottawa, rates and numbers were calculated and distributed by a someone in Gagetown. Canforgen will be out Monday officially.   Then again it could all be just another big rumour, but it is pretty solid.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

Well I see you edited your post so I will give you the benefit of the doubt...until Mon.


----------



## chaos75 (5 Feb 2005)

No worries if its wrong ill blame the guy who told me  ;D, either way it just means more money for taxes, pmq rent, mess dues etc.....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

"more money for taxes, pmq rent, mess dues etc....."

true dat.  But don't you know there is NO corrilation between pay raises and pmq price hikes.


----------



## chaos75 (5 Feb 2005)

I know, its the housing market that seems to go up every year which means pmq rent goes up..thats why this is my last q, next posting will be buying a house.  Out of my four q's, this has been the worst so its time to get out of this racket.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

where are you posted right now?


----------



## chaos75 (5 Feb 2005)

17 Wg Winnipeg..leaving end of year..for where, who knows.   Hopefully Ottawa.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

ah, 17 Wing?

Just came from there to Shit-hole Shilo.  The q isn't bad though.  Its my first.


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Feb 2005)

Well, close to a year of back pay and a decent wage hike after that should make a lot of people happy.. I know it'll be nice to see OCdt pay go up a total of 5%  ;D


----------



## SigPooterGeek (5 Feb 2005)

I have been shown a printout of the expected pay increases.  I admit that what I was shown was simply an Excel spreadsheet with our old payrates, the percentage increase (6.8% backpaid to 01 Apr 04 and 2.4% coming 01 Apr 05), and the expected backpay (without yearly incentive breaks).  I have been assured that this has come from Ottawa and will be seen on end Feb's pay.

On the other hand,  the electronic paystubs are available...mine shows nothing for the end of Feb....not overly surprizing.......




ADT

SigPooterGeek


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Inch do you not think it could come on a different day in one sum like DVA?
> I am not even looking till Apr.



Never had a DVA check. I've had numerous back pays, the most recent was this past Apr/May. I had my promotion message to Capt on the 2nd of Apr in Portage stating that as the effective day, when I returned to Moose Jaw the clerk immediately actioned my pay to add $350 to my pays until the promotion went through. Pretty cool of them actually.   My promotion to Lt didn't go into the system at the same time as my Capt promotion for some reason, but the promo to Lt was entered after the 16th of Apr since promotions have to be signed off my the MO and it took a couple weeks to get that done so I saw nothing on my end Apr pay, except the $350 they added to my pay on the 4th of Apr. I got my Lt promotion back pay on my Mid May pay and my promotion to Capt was entered into the system sometime before the 16th of May and I got the rest of my back pay on the end May pay.

Every back pay I've ever had was the same way and I seem to have had more than the average bear for some reason.



			
				SigPooterGeek said:
			
		

> IOn the other hand, the electronic paystubs are available...mine shows nothing for the end of Feb....not overly surprizing.......



Where are the electronic pay stubs avail? The pay statements on EMAA aren't put on there until after the pay drops and usually show up about a week before pay day. The pay system won't show it either. It can predict it but it won't show the back pay until it's entered which hopefully will happen next week.


----------



## SigPooterGeek (5 Feb 2005)

The electronic paystub for 15 Feb became available today (I have been checking each day because of all the rumours...high hopes I guess   ).

I have found that they are generally available about 10 days prior to payday however....


ADT

SigPooterGeek


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

SigPooterGeek said:
			
		

> The electronic paystub for 15 Feb became available today (I have been checking each day because of all the rumours...high hopes I guess    ).
> 
> I have found that they are generally available about 10 days prior to payday however....
> 
> ...



I see, you said end month pay in your previous post and there is no way the end Feb pay statement will be online until the 18th at the earliest.


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2005)

I think everyone monitoring this thread will be busy at work on Monday morning checking for the new CANFORGEN if it indeed comes out then.

Any word about the PLD calculation for this year?


----------



## Sundborg (5 Feb 2005)

I got my pay stub in my email today and there was nothing on it about pay back or increase.


----------



## SigPooterGeek (5 Feb 2005)

Yes I did mention End Feb's pay....the Balance Owing is what's left for the end of the month....it is not surprizing at all that this amount looks to be a normal pay amount.  18 Feb is gonna be a busy day for ppl checking paystubs should that CanForGen be released....as for me...the table of amounts I saw looks lovely...$1,950 gross for me...a lowly Pte 2


SigPooterGeek


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

SigPooterGeek said:
			
		

> Yes I did mention End Feb's pay....the Balance Owing is what's left for the end of the month....it is not surprizing at all that this amount looks to be a normal pay amount.   18 Feb is gonna be a busy day for ppl checking paystubs should that CanForGen be released....as for me...the table of amounts I saw looks lovely...$1,950 gross for me...a lowly Pte 2
> 
> 
> SigPooterGeek



Right, but the closing balance isn't always your end month pay. My closing balance on my Mid May pay statement after having taken an advance on my back pay was $ -3212.74. I was going to get paid end May even though my pay statement said I owed the mob money. My promotion and back pay went through and I ended up getting a nice end month pay as well.


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> I got my pay stub in my email today and there was nothing on it about pay back or increase.



And it won't since the mid month pay drop was the 1st-2nd of the month (which is what you have a pay statement for) and the pay raise hasn't been entered yet.


----------



## chaos75 (5 Feb 2005)

More fuel for the fire...

The CF pay system is down today for a 'major system update'...


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Feb 2005)

These electronic pay stubs, where can you sneak a peek at one of these? Do you need to be on a DIN machine? Since I'm never near the base unless I have a damned good reason, I only get my pay statements by mail, and for some reason they're never on time..


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

Feral said:
			
		

> These electronic pay stubs, where can you sneak a peek at one of these? Do you need to be on a DIN machine? Since I'm never near the base unless I have a damned good reason, I only get my pay statements by mail, and for some reason they're never on time..



It is only on the DIN. It's called EMAA, I don't have the DIN address for it off hand, but if you do make it to a base, you can log in and have your pay statements emailed to your home email if you want. The pay office may be able to do this for you as well but I'm not certain on that one.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

end month pay stubs are just the anticipated allotment of $$$ you will get.   There have been occasions where they issue a new end month statement if there are any changes such as claims, that weren't anticipated but calculated later.

Inch in reference to my DVA comment, what I meant there is that there have been times in my career when there have been sums of money from the CF that have been deposited on days other then the 15th or end month such as large claims.


----------



## Love793 (5 Feb 2005)

Woo Hoo, just in time to throw my taxes out to lunch. ;D


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Inch in reference to my DVA comment, what I meant there is that there have been times in my career when there have been sums of money from the CF that have been deposited on days other then the 15th or end month such as large claims.



I understand now, claims aren't part of the pay system, they do go directly into your pay account (or you can get a check), but they won't show up on a pay statement nor in the pay system (ie on the RMS clerk's computer).  TD is one such thing, it's not actually pay so it can be deposited whenever your claim is finalized, while things like Aircrew, FOA, Sea duty, Paratroop allowances and even PLD are part of your pay, they show up on pay statements and are only deposited on the 15th and at the end of the month unless you take an advance. The back pay will show up at either end or mid month pay, you could always take an advance if you really want the cash sooner.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2005)

you sure your a helo pilot?


----------



## Inch (5 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> you sure your a helo pilot?



I knew that comment would come some time, I'm amazed it took so long.  ;D

Honestly, when I was a young OCdt I got short changed a couple hundred bucks, it was on my closing balance but I never got it on the end month pay. At the time I was attach posted to CFRC Sault Ste Marie while I was attending my last year of college, the Capt, PO2 and the Cpl scoured my pay and bank statements but none of them could figure out where the money went, we talked to 17 Wing since that's where I was actually posted (University Liason Officer) and they couldn't find it either. Anyways, to make a long story short, I never got the money and I took it upon myself to learn the pay system, what I was entitled to and when I would get it so that the same thing wouldn't happen again. I don't profess to know it as well as a pay clerk, but I know enough to not get my pay screwed up. Pretty handy too when a young 2Lt or Pte comes to you with a problem.


----------



## honestyrules (5 Feb 2005)

hi folks!

My question is: What's up with the troops who were overseas in 2004, paid tax free and stuff, reference the back pay from Apr 01 2004?

Honesty


----------



## someguyincanada (5 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> someguyincanada where did you hear that?



CFL, i heard from my MCpl, hes pretty good on these things.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Feb 2005)

honestyrules said:
			
		

> hi folks!
> 
> My question is: What's up with the troops who were overseas in 2004, paid tax free and stuff, reference the back pay from Apr 01 2004?
> 
> Honesty



I would say we won't be taxed on the portion of our back pay we earned while serving on a mission where we were exempt from paying tax.


----------



## DAA (6 Feb 2005)

chaos75 said:
			
		

> More fuel for the fire...
> 
> The CF pay system is down today for a 'major system update'...



In my past experience with the CCPS (Pay System) something such as a major system update is generally a good indication that something is going on.



			
				Inch said:
			
		

> ..... you could always take an advance if you really want the cash sooner.



Even if the pay increase is posted this week, any Pay Office would be out of their minds to issue advances on it.   The line-ups in the OR and at the Cashier would be enormous.   I know the question of issuing advances on backpay came up in 2000-2001 I believe and there was no way it could be done.   If you issue an advance for 1 person then you have to issue an advance for everyone!!!

So picture this one!!!   

The back pay is posted to your Pay Guide, Payroll review for end Feb pay will be done this week also.   You go in on Tuesday to get an advance.   On Wednesday pay review has been completed and then on Thursday the Pay Office processes the Tuesday AR's from the Cashier with all these advances.   Your back pay has been approved in the system, technically sent to the bank for end-Feb and then the Advance is processed.   You are now going to receive your back-pay twice, once from the advance and once from your bank.   So guess how much money you are going to be paid in March?????   "ZERO" because now they have to recover the overpayment because of the advance you took.

Think it can't happen?   Think again, been there and seen it all from the opposite side of the counter as the IC PON and it ain't pretty.   There is nothing worse when crap like this happens because someone thinks issuing an advance is the right thing to do.

Now did you really need that advance now or could you have waited 20 days?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2005)

"Show me the MONEY!"


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (7 Feb 2005)

For immediate release
January 27, 2005
Ottawa - Reg Alcock, President of the Treasury Board, today released the following statement, after the results of the Public Service Alliance of Canada (PSAC) ratification votes were made public:
"I am pleased to announce that, since a majority of PSAC members have voted in favour of ratifying their collective agreements, we will now contact the bargaining agent to coordinate the signing of collective agreements.
The agreements provide fair and reasonable compensation for the valuable work that federal public servants perform across Canada every day, while ensuring that we continue to spend the tax dollars of all Canadians in a fiscally responsible way.
The agreements we have reached with PSAC provide for increases of 2.5% starting in 2003, 2.25% starting in 2004, 2.4% starting in 2005, and 2.5% starting in 2006, for a total cumulative increase of 10% over four years. In the case of our employees in the Operational Services Group (Table 2), the agreement also includes a special provision that takes into account wages paid in the private sector for comparable work in various regions across Canada.
I would like to thank all Canadians for their patience throughout the collective-bargaining process. I look forward to continuing to work with all public servants, as we strive to meet the challenges of change together."
- 30 -


----------



## CdnArtyWife (7 Feb 2005)

Has anyone found the new official release on the DIN? If so, could you post it here for those of us unfortunate enough to not have easy access to a DIN computer? 

Thanks,


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Feb 2005)

Still waiting here as well.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Feb 2005)

Was back to work today after killing a week of annual leave, and was told of a bogus pay message that was released by someone in the Atlantic Area last week. I am seeking confirmation.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2005)

For DIN users here is the CANFORGEN website:
http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/intro_e.asp


----------



## jc5778 (7 Feb 2005)

Will these rates apply to us? or will the big 6.6 % now and 2.5% in Apr rumor hold true?


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Feb 2005)

404SqnAVSTeach,  Can you post a link to the original document that you quoted.

Thanks


----------



## Ammogod (7 Feb 2005)

Nothing on the CANFORGEN page yet today (07 feb 05) 1059hrs LFWA time, so thats what 1259 Ottawa time, have to wait and shoot when the target apperes, till the CANFORGEN is out, 

Iits all hear say " A pay Clerk in Cold Lake heared from a Pay clerk in Gagetown that his Neighbors cousin lives down the street from a guy that heared we are getting a 50% raise.

Safe the world time and buy your own hose and pack of smokes and do the job yourselve.


----------



## jc5778 (7 Feb 2005)

SigPooterGeek said:
			
		

> I have been shown a printout of the expected pay increases.  I admit that what I was shown was simply an Excel spreadsheet with our old payrates, the percentage increase (6.8% backpaid to 01 Apr 04 and 2.4% coming 01 Apr 05), and the expected backpay (without yearly incentive breaks).  I have been assured that this has come from Ottawa and will be seen on end Feb's pay.
> 
> On the other hand,  the electronic paystubs are available...mine shows nothing for the end of Feb....not overly surprizing.......
> 
> ...



This page  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23888.45.html

or http://army.ca/forums/threads/23888.30.html (last thread on page)


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (7 Feb 2005)

Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> 404SqnAVSTeach,  Can you post a link to the original document that you quoted.
> 
> Thanks



My Apoligies... I received an email this morning.  My source stated that it was about the raise.  I simply copied and pasted without reading it.  :-[  I did not have the time to check it out since I was in between classes.   For the Gentleman that was shown the Excel document, if it is the same as my source... WO in Gagetown; the excell document is not a official document.  Plus it doesn't have the Specs pays.  Two of my students (from Comox) told me that their Unit annouced the Pay Raise and I forgot the numbers.  :-[   I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RCA (7 Feb 2005)

Email just came out:

There is an unofficial spread sheet is being widely circulated throughout the CF concerning information related to a speculated pay increase announcement. Be advised that this information does not represent a Government or DND announcement of a pay raise. Official notification of any pay related matters will be announced through a CANFORGEN if and when they occur.

 My advie to to wait for the official word. The rest is just rumour and speculation


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2005)

I'd post the excel sheet if I knew but you are right it isn't official as of yet.


----------



## DAA (7 Feb 2005)

The last time a "retroactive" came down the pipe there was a similar spreadsheet circulating and once again the source was similar (makes me wonder why Gagetown always has it before anyone else).  Mind you the figures at that time were close, but not accurate.  I personally pressed someone who is "definitely" in the know and they wouldn't give me figures.  There only comment was "It will be more than you have seen in the past."


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2005)

Any dates?


----------



## DAA (8 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Any dates?



The date for the announcement was contingent upon PSAC announcing the ratification/signing of there new contracts.   They had hoped to have the CANFORGEN out by the end of January, but that date has come and gone.   Several other things to consider now are that we have a new CDS and also the tabling of the Federal Budget later this month.   Either of those two items could be delaying the process.   With all the "reliable"   :   information floating around bases now regarding this, I wouldn't be surprised if they just don't come out and make the "announcement" or make yet another "announcement of non-announcement".

This reminds me of 2000 when people were waiting for the details back then and a spreadsheet and message suddenly appeared out of nowhere.   The figures looked believeable and the message was genuine.   Problem was people were so excited, they never bothered to look at the dates because the message was a prior year announcement and the spread sheet someone built based on that.     

There are people who know what it is, but I don't think you will see them posting it here.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Feb 2005)

Well you've dashed any hope I had.  At least its retroactive to last April.  Money in the bank.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Feb 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Wizard of OZ (9 Feb 2005)

It is amazying how fast rumours fly when it comes down to the dirty dollar.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Feb 2005)

just like highschool


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Feb 2005)

*Until someone has the actual CANFORGEN and posts it, stop speculating*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Feb 2005)

Here you go:

And a tip of the hat to CdnArtyWife ;D

REF: CANFORGEN 155/04 ADM(HR-MIL) 083 171309Z DEC 04
> 1. THE MINISTER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE 
> FOLLOWING INCREASES TO PAY AND ENVIRONMENTAL ALLOWANCES
> 2. CF NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS 
> A. EFFECTIVE 1 APR 04
> (1) AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.25 PERCENT AND 
> (2) AN ADJUSTMENT OF 4.25 PERCENT TO RESTORE COMPARABILITY WITH THE 
> PUBLIC SERVICE (PS)
> (3) EXAMPLES OF AMT OF BACK PAY BEFORE DEDUCTIONS.   CPL STD IPC4 
> WILL RECEIVE BACK PAY OF APPROX 3120 DOLLARS WHEREAS CWO IPC4 WILL 
> RECEIVE APPROX 4824 DOLLARS
> B. EFFECTIVE 1 APR 05 AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.4 PERCENT
> 3. CF GENERAL SERVICE OFFICERS (GSO)/PILOTS (LCOL AND BELOW) AND 
> MEDICAL AND DENTAL OFFICERS (LT AND 2LT) WILL RECEIVE
> A. EFFECTIVE 1 APR 04
> (1) AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.25 PERCENT AND
> (2) AN ADJUSTMENT OF 1.03 PERCENT TO RESTORE COMPARABILITY WITH THE 
> PS
> (3) EXAMPLES OF BACKPAY BEFORE DEDUCTIONS.   2LT WILL RECEIVE FROM 
> 1128 DOLLARS TO 2088 DOLLARS, CAPT GSO IPC10 2604 DOLLARS AND LCOL 
> GSO IPC4 3288 DOLLARS
> B.   EFFECTIVE 1 APR 05 
> (1) AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.4 PERCENT AND
> (2) THERE ARE STILL A LARGE NUMBER OF LAPSED AGREEMENTS FOR PS 
> GROUPS.   SHOULD THE SETTLEMENT RATES FOR LAPSED AGREEMENTS FOR THE 
> BENCHMARKED PUBLIC SERVICE GROUPS EVENTUALLY PROVE TO BE HIGHER THAN 
> THE PAY ADJUSTMENTS AWARDED TO AFFECTED OFFICERS FOR FISCAL YEARS 
> 2003/2004, 2004/2005 AND 2005/2006, TB APPROVAL WILL BE SOUGHT TO 
> AUTHORIZE LUMP SUMS OF PAY IN THE AMOUNT OF THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 
> THE ECONOMIC INCREASE APPROVED FOR GSOS FOR FY 2005/2006 AND THE 
> AMOUNT OF THE PAY ADJUSTMENT THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN APPROVED FOR FY 
> 2005/2006 HAD THE PUBLIC SERVICE COLLECTIVE BARGAINING PROCESS BEEN 
> SUBSTANTIALLY COMPLETED
> 4. ENVIRONMENTAL AND SPECIAL ALLOWANCES WILL BE ADJUSTED AS FOLLOWS
> (A) EFF 1 APR 04 5.68 PERCENT AND
> (B) EFF 1 APR 05 2.4 PERCENT
> 5. THE ABOVE INCREASES SHOULD BE REFLECTED IN THE END MAR 05 PAY FOR 
> MOST CF MEMBERS 
> 6. THE REVISED RATES ARE AVAILABLE ON THE DGCB INTERNET SITE AT 
> <HTTP://WWW.DND.CA/HR/DPPD//> AND INTRANET 
> <HTTP://HR.DWAN.DND.CA/DGCB/DPPD//>
> END OF ENGLISH TEXT / LE TEXT FRANCAIS SUIT
> SUJET: AF 04/05 ET 05/06 AUGMENTATIONS DE LA REMUNERATION FC
> REF : CANFORGEN 155/04 ADM (HR-MIL) 083 171309Z DEC 04
> 1. LE MINISTRE DE LA DEFENSE A LE PLAISIR D ANNONCER LES 
> AUGMENTATIONS DE SOLDE ET D INDEMNITES ENVIRONMENTALES SUIVANTES 
> POUR LES FC 
> 2. LES MILITAIRES DU RANG (MR) 
> A. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 04
> (1) UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.25 POURCENT ET
> (2) UN AJUSTEMENT DE 4.25 POURCENT AFIN DE RETABLIR LA COMPARABILITE 
> DE LA SOLDE AVEC LA FONCTION PUBLIQUE FEDERALE (FPF)
> (3) EXEMPLES DE RETROACTIVITE AVANT DEDUCTIONS: CPL STANDARD CPR 4 
> RECEVRONT APPROX 3120 DOLLARS, ADJUC CPR 4 RECEVRONT APPROX 4824 
> DOLLARS
> B. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 05, UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.4 POURCENT
> 3. LES OFFICIERS DU SERVICE GENERAL (OSG)/PILOTES (LCOL ET EN 
> DESSOUS) ET LES MEDECINS ET DENTISTES (SLT ET LT) DES FC RECEVRONT
> A. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 04
> (1) UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.25 POURCENT ET
> (2) UN AJUSTEMENT DE 1.03 POURCENT AFIN DE RETABLIR LA COMPARABILITE 
> DE LA SOLDE AVEC LA FPF
> (3) EXEMPLES DE RETROACTIVITE AVANT DEDUCTIONS: 2LT RECEVRONT DE 
> 1128 DOLLARS A 2088 DOLLARS, CAPT OSG CPR 10 2604 DOLLARS ET LCOL 
> OSG CPR 4 3288 DOLLARS
> B. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 05
> (1) UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.4 POURCENT ET 
> (2) IL EXISTE UN GRAND NOMBRE DE CONVENTIONS COLLECTIVES QUI NE SONT 
> PAS RATIFIEES.   SI LES TAUX DE REGLEMENTS DES CONVENTIONS 
> COLLECTIVES PERIMEES POUR LES GROUPES REPERES DE LA FPF S AVERENT 
> ETRE PLUS ELEVES QUE LES AJUSTEMENTS DE SOLDE ACCORDES AUX OFFICIERS 
> AFFECTES POUR LES ANNEES FINANCIERES 2003-2004, 2004-2005 ET 
> 2005-2006, UNE APPROBATION DU CONSEIL DU TRESOR SERA DEMANDEE POUR 
> AUTORISER UN MONTANT FORFAITAIRE COUVRANT LA DIFFERENCE ENTRE L 
> AUGMENTATION ECONOMIQUE APPROUVEE POUR LES OSG POUR L ANNEE 
> FINANCIERE 2005-2006 ET L AJUSTEMENT DE SOLDE QUI AURAIT ETE 
> APPROUVEE POUR L ANNEE FINANCIERE 2005-2006 SI LE PROCESSUS DE 
> NEGOTIATION COLLECTIVE DE LA FONCTION PUBLIQUE AVAIT ETE COMPLETE
> 4. LES INDEMNITES ENVIRONMENTALES ET SPECIALES SERONT AUGMENTEES DE 
> LA FACON SUIVANTE 
> A. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 04, 5.68 POURCENT ET
> B. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 05, 2.4 POURCENT
> 5. LA PLUPART DES MIL DES FC RECEVRONT CES AUGMENTATIONS AVEC LA 
> SOLDE DE LA FIN MARS 05
> 6. LES TAUX DE SOLDE REVISES SERONT PUBLIES PAR VOIE DU SITE 
> INTERNET DGRAS A <HTTP://WWW.DND.CA/HR/DPPD//> ET INTRANET A 
> <HTTP://HR.DWAN.DND.CA/DGCB/DPPD//>.
>


----------



## Inch (15 Feb 2005)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/26613/post-167268.html#msg167268

Beat ya by about 6 hours.   ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 Feb 2005)

Heres the latest CANFORGEN about our pay raise.
I imagine we will have to wait a month or two for our back pay.

FROM: NDHQ CDS OTTAWA
DTG: R 151335Z FEB 05
SUBJ: FY 04/05 AND 05/06 PAY INCREASES
(0104971-2005046000390.txt)
------------------------------------------------------------
RAAUZYUW RCCLHAV6011 0461449-UUUU--RCWEWLA RCWEZNA RCWMBNS RCWMCTS
RCWMFYS RCWMHBS RCWMHVS RCWMMFS RCWMMGA RCWMNHS RCWMNLS RCWMNMS
RCWMPCA RCWMPJA RCWMRGS RCWMSKS RCWMTRS RCWMWGS RCWMWIS RCWMWVA
RCWMYKS.
ZNR UUUUU ZOC
R 151335Z FEB 05
FM NDHQ CDS OTTAWA
TO CANFORGEN
BT
UNCLAS CANFORGEN 033/05 CDS 010
SIC WAA
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
SUBJ: FY 04/05 AND 05/06 PAY INCREASES
REF: CANFORGEN 155/04 ADM(HR-MIL) 083 171309Z DEC 04
1. THE MINISTER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE
FOLLOWING INCREASES TO PAY AND ENVIRONMENTAL ALLOWANCES
2. CF NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS
A. EFFECTIVE 1 APR 04
(1) AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.25 PERCENT AND
(2) AN ADJUSTMENT OF 4.25 PERCENT TO RESTORE COMPARABILITY WITH THE
PUBLIC SERVICE (PS)
(3) EXAMPLES OF AMT OF BACK PAY BEFORE DEDUCTIONS.  CPL STD IPC4
WILL RECEIVE BACK PAY OF APPROX 3120 DOLLARS WHEREAS CWO IPC4 WILL
RECEIVE APPROX 4824 DOLLARS
B. EFFECTIVE 1 APR 05 AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.4 PERCENT
PAGE 2 RCCLHAV6011 UNCLAS
3. CF GENERAL SERVICE OFFICERS (GSO)/PILOTS (LCOL AND BELOW) AND
MEDICAL AND DENTAL OFFICERS (LT AND 2LT) WILL RECEIVE
A. EFFECTIVE 1 APR 04
(1) AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.25 PERCENT AND
(2) AN ADJUSTMENT OF 1.03 PERCENT TO RESTORE COMPARABILITY WITH THE
PS
(3) EXAMPLES OF BACKPAY BEFORE DEDUCTIONS.  2LT WILL RECEIVE FROM
1128 DOLLARS TO 2088 DOLLARS, CAPT GSO IPC10 2604 DOLLARS AND LCOL
GSO IPC4 3288 DOLLARS
B.  EFFECTIVE 1 APR 05
(1) AN ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT OF 2.4 PERCENT AND
(2) THERE ARE STILL A LARGE NUMBER OF LAPSED AGREEMENTS FOR PS
GROUPS.  SHOULD THE SETTLEMENT RATES FOR LAPSED AGREEMENTS FOR THE
BENCHMARKED PUBLIC SERVICE GROUPS EVENTUALLY PROVE TO BE HIGHER THAN
THE PAY ADJUSTMENTS AWARDED TO AFFECTED OFFICERS FOR FISCAL YEARS
2003/2004, 2004/2005 AND 2005/2006, TB APPROVAL WILL BE SOUGHT TO
AUTHORIZE LUMP SUMS OF PAY IN THE AMOUNT OF THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN
THE ECONOMIC INCREASE APPROVED FOR GSOS FOR FY 2005/2006 AND THE
AMOUNT OF THE PAY ADJUSTMENT THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN APPROVED FOR FY
2005/2006 HAD THE PUBLIC SERVICE COLLECTIVE BARGAINING PROCESS BEEN
PAGE 3 RCCLHAV6011 UNCLAS
SUBSTANTIALLY COMPLETED
4. ENVIRONMENTAL AND SPECIAL ALLOWANCES WILL BE ADJUSTED AS FOLLOWS
(A) EFF 1 APR 04 5.68 PERCENT AND
(B) EFF 1 APR 05 2.4 PERCENT
5. THE ABOVE INCREASES SHOULD BE REFLECTED IN THE END MAR 05 PAY FOR
MOST CF MEMBERS
6. THE REVISED RATES ARE AVAILABLE ON THE DGCB INTERNET SITE AT
HTTP://WWW.DND.CA/HR/DPPD// AND INTRANET
HTTP://HR.DWAN.DND.CA/DGCB/DPPD//
END OF ENGLISH TEXT / LE TEXT FRANCAIS SUIT
SUJET: AF 04/05 ET 05/06 AUGMENTATIONS DE LA REMUNERATION FC
REF : CANFORGEN 155/04 ADM (HR-MIL) 083 171309Z DEC 04
1. LE MINISTRE DE LA DEFENSE A LE PLAISIR D ANNONCER LES
AUGMENTATIONS DE SOLDE ET D INDEMNITES ENVIRONMENTALES SUIVANTES
POUR LES FC
2. LES MILITAIRES DU RANG (MR)
A. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 04
(1) UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.25 POURCENT ET
(2) UN AJUSTEMENT DE 4.25 POURCENT AFIN DE RETABLIR LA COMPARABILITE
DE LA SOLDE AVEC LA FONCTION PUBLIQUE FEDERALE (FPF)
PAGE 4 RCCLHAV6011 UNCLAS
(3) EXEMPLES DE RETROACTIVITE AVANT DEDUCTIONS: CPL STANDARD CPR 4
RECEVRONT APPROX 3120 DOLLARS, ADJUC CPR 4 RECEVRONT APPROX 4824
DOLLARS
B. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 05, UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.4 POURCENT
3. LES OFFICIERS DU SERVICE GENERAL (OSG)/PILOTES (LCOL ET EN
DESSOUS) ET LES MEDECINS ET DENTISTES (SLT ET LT) DES FC RECEVRONT
A. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 04
(1) UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.25 POURCENT ET
(2) UN AJUSTEMENT DE 1.03 POURCENT AFIN DE RETABLIR LA COMPARABILITE
DE LA SOLDE AVEC LA FPF
(3) EXEMPLES DE RETROACTIVITE AVANT DEDUCTIONS: 2LT RECEVRONT DE
1128 DOLLARS A 2088 DOLLARS, CAPT OSG CPR 10 2604 DOLLARS ET LCOL
OSG CPR 4 3288 DOLLARS
B. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 05
(1) UN RAJUSTEMENT ECONOMIQUE DE 2.4 POURCENT ET
(2) IL EXISTE UN GRAND NOMBRE DE CONVENTIONS COLLECTIVES QUI NE SONT
PAS RATIFIEES.  SI LES TAUX DE REGLEMENTS DES CONVENTIONS
COLLECTIVES PERIMEES POUR LES GROUPES REPERES DE LA FPF S AVERENT
ETRE PLUS ELEVES QUE LES AJUSTEMENTS DE SOLDE ACCORDES AUX OFFICIERS
AFFECTES POUR LES ANNEES FINANCIERES 2003-2004, 2004-2005 ET
PAGE 5 RCCLHAV6011 UNCLAS
2005-2006, UNE APPROBATION DU CONSEIL DU TRESOR SERA DEMANDEE POUR
AUTORISER UN MONTANT FORFAITAIRE COUVRANT LA DIFFERENCE ENTRE L
AUGMENTATION ECONOMIQUE APPROUVEE POUR LES OSG POUR L ANNEE
FINANCIERE 2005-2006 ET L AJUSTEMENT DE SOLDE QUI AURAIT ETE
APPROUVEE POUR L ANNEE FINANCIERE 2005-2006 SI LE PROCESSUS DE
NEGOTIATION COLLECTIVE DE LA FONCTION PUBLIQUE AVAIT ETE COMPLETE
4. LES INDEMNITES ENVIRONMENTALES ET SPECIALES SERONT AUGMENTEES DE
LA FACON SUIVANTE
A. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 04, 5.68 POURCENT ET
B. EFFECTIF 1 AVR 05, 2.4 POURCENT
5. LA PLUPART DES MIL DES FC RECEVRONT CES AUGMENTATIONS AVEC LA
SOLDE DE LA FIN MARS 05
6. LES TAUX DE SOLDE REVISES SERONT PUBLIES PAR VOIE DU SITE
INTERNET DGRAS A HTTP://WWW.DND.CA/HR/DPPD// ET INTRANET A
HTTP://HR.DWAN.DND.CA/DGCB/DPPD//.
BT
#6011
WBO326  DELIVERED   0461449   659350


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Feb 2005)

As seen here:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/26613.60.html


----------



## Franko (17 Feb 2005)

Well it's about bloody time   :

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2005)

Hey, thought I deleted this! Oh well, I'll leave it and lock it.


----------



## Robert Bickle (18 Feb 2005)

What will be the base pay for a private when the 6.5 increase takes place ?


----------



## Cliffy433 (18 Feb 2005)

No such thing as a 6.5% raise.  4.25% equalization backdated to 1 Apr 04, 2.25% raise backdated to 1 Apr 04, and a further raise of 2.4%.  Making the raise only 4.65% as I understand it.  So, find a pay table and add 4.65% to your current rank and IPC.

tlm.
+


----------



## Inch (18 Feb 2005)

tlm said:
			
		

> No such thing as a 6.5% raise.   4.25% equalization backdated to 1 Apr 04, 2.25% raise backdated to 1 Apr 04, and a further raise of 2.4%.   Making the raise only 4.65% as I understand it.   So, find a pay table and add 4.65% to your current rank and IPC.
> 
> tlm.
> +



I think there's something wrong with your math, 4.25% + 2.25% = 6.5% plus the 2.4% that we all get effective 1 Apr 05 and NCMs will see a total raise of 8.9%

As for the answer to the original question, I'd suggest searching, but I'll just give you the link. 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/26613/post-167358.html#msg167358


----------



## bobbyhill (19 Feb 2005)

Technically speaking, our pay will not be going up 8.9% as of April 1st.  True, we're getting a retroactive increase of 6.5%, AND THEN a raise of 2.4% which will be on top of the pay rate after the 6.5% increase. So, as the math goes:

1 x 1.065 = 1.065 (differece after retro increase)

1.065 x 1.024 = 1.09056

So, we're getting 9.056 percent raise.


----------



## DAA (21 Feb 2005)

Official pay rates for both Officers and NCMs have been updated on the Internet.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3

Enjoy your new found wealth.


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

I suggest that you look at the "Army Administration" section, there is a thread already going there.


----------

